# منتدى مكافحة الإرهاب > مكافحة الإرهاب في القانون الدولي >  ظاهرة الإِرهاب الدولي International Terrorism ...

## هيثم الفقى

*الإِرهاب الدولي
الإِرهاب الدولي International Terrorism ظاهرة أصبحت حديثاً محور اهتمام المنظمات الدولية والدول والأفراد. وحينما أشاعت القوى الاستعمارية والعنصرية والصهيونية وقوى أخرى هذا المصطلح «الإِرهاب الدولي», أو تحدثت عنه في سياساتها ومواقفها, خلطت فيه الإِرهاب الإِجرامي بنضال الشعوب في سبيل تقرير مصيرها, وكفاح الجماعات ضد الظلم الاجتماعي.*
*وقد أحدث هذا الخلط المقصود تشويشاً في منهجية معالجة شؤون الإِرهاب الدولي, بتعاريفه ومفاهيمه ومنظماته وعملياته والأسباب الكامنة وراءه والتدابير لمكافحته.*
*تعريف الإِرهاب الدولي ومفهومه*
*لا تعريف لـ «الإِرهاب الدولي» متفقاً عليه, سواء في القانون الدولي أو في تعامل المنظمات الدولية. وثمة أكثر من دولة أو جهة صاغت تعريفاً يعبّر عن وجهة نظرها. حتى إِن بعض الدول كالولايات المتحدة الأمريكية تتبنى أكثر من تعريف واحد في الوقت نفسه خدمة لأغراضها السياسية. غير أن سمات وأوصافاً وُسِمت بها الأعمال الإِرهابية, وأفكاراً أحاطت بمفهوم الإِرهاب الدولي, يمكن, انطلاقاً منها, تلمس بعض الملامح المميّزة لمصطلح «الإِرهاب الدولي».*
*ولم تتفق الموسوعات والمعجمات الأجنبية أيضاً على تعريف «الإِرهاب الدولي» وإِن تحدثت عن بعض ملامحه. ويشير شميدت في آخر مؤلف له عن «الإِرهاب السياسي» إِلى أنه عثر حتى عام 1938 على 109 تعريفات تتفاوت تفاوتاً كبيراً فيما بينها.*
*وحينما بدأت الجمعية العامة للأمم المتحدة بحث موضوع الإِرهاب الدولي, بوساطة «اللجنة المخصصة المعنية بالإِرهاب الدولي», اصطدمت بخلافات عميقة بشأن تعريف «الإِرهاب الدولي», ثم اقتنعت بأنه لا يمكن الاتفاق على تعريف يوفّق بين مختلف وجهات النظر الكثيرة. والعلة في ذلك, أنه وراء هذه الظاهرة, ظاهرة الإِرهاب الدولي, تكمن مفاهيم سياسية واجتماعية وقانونية وأيديولوجية متضاربة.*
*وفي أثناء مناقشات اللجنة, عرضت بعض الدول تعريفاً للإِرهاب الدولي, فذكرت أنه مجموعة الأعمال التي تدينها جميع الدول, أيّا كانت مشاعرها تجاه القضية التي يدّعي مرتكبو هذه الأعمال أنّهم يناصرونها. واستناداً إِلى هذا التعريف, طلبت هذه الدول من حركات التحرير الوطني أن تعدّل سلوكها حتى لا تقرن بالجماعات الإِجرامية أو الإِرهابية التي تسعى إِلى ربط نفسها بهذه الحركات, بوجه ما, بغية تحسين صورتها.*
*وعرّفت دول أخرى الإِرهاب الدولي بأنه أي عمل من أعمال العنف يتهدد الأرواح البشرية البريئة بالخطر, أو يقضي عليها, أو يتهدد بالخطر حرياتها الأساسيّة, ويؤثر في غير دولة واحدة, ويهدف, بوصفه وسيلة من وسائل الضغط, إِلى تحقيق غاية محدّدة سياسية أو أيديولوجية أساساً.*
*وحينما عقدت دول أوربة الغربية الأعضاء في المجلس الأوربي «الاتفاقية الأوربية لمكافحة الإِرهاب - 1977», لم تعرّف الإِرهاب, واكتفت بسرد أعمال محدّدة, هي, في نظرها, أعمال من الإِرهاب الدولي واهتمت بموضوع تبادل مرتكبي هذه الأعمال. وفي عدد تشرين الأول 1984 من المجلة العسكرية الأمريكية تعريف للإِرهاب بأنه «الاستخدام غير القانوني للقوة أو العنف, أو التهديد بهما, من منظمة ثورية ضدّ الأفراد أو الممتلكات, مع نيّة إِكراه الحكومات أو المجتمعات, لتحقيق أغراض, هي, غالباً, أيديولوجية». وأسهمت وكالة المخابرات المركزية الأمريكية في تعريف «الإِرهاب الدولي», فقالت إِنه العمل العنفي الذي يرتكبه أجنبي في دولة ما, أو العمل العنفي الموجّه ضدّ شخص أجنبي في بلد المجرم وبذلك يُخرج هذا التعريف من إِطاره الأعمال العنفية التي يرتكبها مواطنو دولة ما في الدولة نفسها.*
*وثمة خلاف جوهري حول مفهوم الإِرهاب الدولي, يكمن في جانبه السياسي. فكثيراً ما يكون للعمل الواحد تفسيران على الأقل. فهو, بحسب أحد التفسيرين, حالة من حالات الإِرهاب تجب إِدانته ومكافحته على أنه جريمة, وهو, في الوقت نفسه, وبحسب التفسير الآخر, شكل من أشكال المعارضة السياسية والكفاح من أجل حقوق الإِنسان, أو الحقوق السياسية والاجتماعية والاقتصادية للشعوب والأفراد, أو حق تقرير المصير, حتى أصبح دارجاً القول إِن من هو إِرهابي في نظر أحدهم هو مناضل من أجل الحرية في نظر الآخرين.*
*وعلى هذا فإِن التعاون الدولي لقمع الإِرهاب لا يمكن أن تترسخ أسسه, إِلا إِذا توافقت الدول على تعريف الإِرهاب الدولي, وتحديد مفهومه, ورصد الأسباب والدوافع إِليه, ومعالجتها, وإِزالتها. وهذا هو الجانب السياسي من الإِرهاب الدولي, وهو جانب يؤلف محور الخلاف الذي يصعب تجاوزه أو التغاضي عنه في إِطار النظام السياسي والاجتماعي والاقتصادي العالمي الراهن.*
*ويمكن تحديد سمات العمل الإِرهابي بأنه عمل عنيف, يعرّض الأرواح والممتلكات للخطر, أو يهدّد بتعريضها له, وهو موجه إِلى أفراد أو مؤسسات أو مصالح تابعة لدولة ما, ويقوم به أفراد (أو جماعات) مستقلون أو مدعومون من دولة ما, وقصده تحقيق أهداف سياسية.*
*وتؤلف السمة الأخيرة, أي الهدف, المشكلة المحورية لمفهوم العمل الإِرهابي. ذلك أن تحديد شرعية العمل الإِرهابي أو عدم شرعيته, أي كونه حقاً أو باطلاً, يرتبط بكون الهدف السياسي نفسه مشروعاً أو غير مشروع, فإِن كان مشروعاً, سقطت صفة «الإِرهاب» بمعناها الإِجرامي عن العمليات العنيفة التي تقوم بها الجماعات الممارسة لها, مثل حركات التحرير الوطني, أو الجماعات المناضلة ضدّ الاستعمار والاحتلال والسيطرة والعنصريّة والصهيونية والظلم الاجتماعي.*
*ومصطلح «الإِرهاب الدولي» يقبل تفسيرات متنوعة, تختلف باختلاف المفاهيم الفلسفية السياسية والاجتماعية. وهو مصطلح أوجدته واستعملته دول الاستعمار والاحتلال والعنصريّة والقهر في وصف المقاومين لسياساتها, كما استعملته أنظمة الحكم الدكتاتوريّة لتجريح خصومها والنيل من سمعتهم.*
*إِن حصيلة مجموعة القرارات التي أصدرتها الأمم المتحدة, بجمعيتها العامة ومنظماتها ولجانها المتخصصة, تحدد مفهوم الإِرهاب الدولي بتلك الأعمال التي «تعرض للخطر أرواحاً بشرية بريئة, أو تودي بها, أو تهدّد الحريات الأساسية, أو تنتهك كرامة الإِنسان», وتصف الإِرهاب بأنه «بلاء إِجرامي», وتشير بوضوح إِلى «الإِرهاب الرسمي» الذي تمارسه دول, حين حددت حالات معينة يولد فيها أو من جرائها, الإِرهاب الدولي. وهذه الحالات هي: «الاستعمار, والعنصرية, والحالات التي تنطوي على انتهاكات كثيرة وصارخة لحقوق الإِنسان والحريات الإِنسانية, والحالات التي يوجد فيها احتلال أجنبي». وهي حالات لا تنشئها أو تسبب نشوءها, أو توفر الظروف والعوامل لنشوئها, إِلا الدول, لهذا فإِنها تندرج في فئة «الإِرهاب الرسمي» أو «إِرهاب الدولة».*
*نشأته وأسبابه وتطوره* 
*الإِرهاب, عامة, ظاهرة من ظواهر الاضطراب السياسي في العصر الحديث مع أنه عرف أكبر أشكاله قديماً في المدة بين عامي 66-74م على يد عصابة يهودية في فلسطين عُرفت باسم «السيكاري» Siccari. وهو, بوصفه تعبيراً وممارسة, قد ظهر بصورة أوضح من ذي قبل, منذ نحو قرنين, حين برز فكراً وواقعاً, في العام 1793. ففي العهد الذي يطلق عليه في فرنسة «عهد الرهبة» (من 10/3/1793 إِلى 27/7/1794) أي في أثناء الثورة الفرنسية, مارس زعماء ذلك العهد, وفي مقدمتهم روبسبيير, وسان جوست, ودانتون, العنف السياسي على أوسع نطاق. فقد قطع هؤلاء, بالمقصلة, رؤوس أربعين ألفاً من الفرنسيين الذين كانوا يعدّون, يومئذ, 27 مليون نسمة, أما المعتقلون فقد بلغ عددهم نحو 300 ألف إِنسان.*
*وكاد السناتور جوزيف مكارثي يصبح «روبسبيير القرن العشرين» (1950-1954) في الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية. إِلا أنه اتهاماته بالخيانة للألوف لم تصل إِلى حدّ قطع الرؤوس.*
*والإِرهاب المعاصر ظاهرة أوربية المنشأ, وقد دشنت الثورة الفرنسية (1789) الإِرهاب بمفهومه الحديث, ومارسته «باسم الشعب, ودفاعاً عن الشعب, وتولت أمره لجان منبثقة من الشعب».*
*وفي القرن التاسع عشر, ظهرت حركات ومنظمات سياسية في أوربة استخدمت الإرهاب وسيلة لبلوغ أهدافها السياسية. ومن أبرز هذه الحركات حركتا الفوضويّة والعدمية, ويجمع بينهما أساس فكري واحد, هو رفض السلطة بكل أشكالها, وتهديم المؤسسات السياسية والاقتصادية بالقوة, وتمجيد حريّة الفرد.*
*وقد تكون هناك خيوط فكرية تربط ما بين هاتين الحركتين والحركات السياسية الإِرهابية المعاصرة في أوربة الغربية, مثل «الألوية الحمراء» في إِيطالية, و«جماعة بادر - ماينهوف» في ألمانية «والعمل المباشر» في فرنسة, فهي تنتهج الأسلوب الإِرهابي نفسه, وتعتمد مفاهيم فلسفية عن العنف تتقارب مع المفاهيم الفوضوية.*
*وظهر في القرن العشرين, في أوربة مفكرون وفلاسفة أسبغوا الشرعية على العنف, رداً على الاستلاب الذي يمارسه المجتمع الاستهلاكي الرأسمالي تجاه الفرد. فهوبرت ماركوز وصف نظام المجتمعات الصناعية المتقدمة بالعدو, وسوّغ الاستعانة حتى بالوسائل غير المشروعة, إِن لم تُجْدِ الوسائل المشروعة, في مواجهة مظالم ذلك النظام.*
*لقد أصبحت كلمة «الإِرهاب» مصطلحاً متداولاً في الخطاب السياسي المعاصر وكانت أوربة هي الموقع الذي أحيا هذه الكلمة, وأعطاها معاني متعددة, استمدها من الفلسفات التي سوغت استخدام الإِرهاب وسيلة, ومن الحركات والمنظمات والجماعات التي استخدمت هذه الوسيلة, سواء في أوربة أو أمريكة. وعلى هذا, فالمصطلح, في الأصل, ذو جذور أوربية - أمريكية.*
*ولقد تطور استعمال مصطلح الإِرهاب الدولي فيما بعد الحرب العالمية الثانية, وخاصة في إِثر وراثة الولايات المتحدة الامبراطوريات الاستعمارية المنهارة, ونشوء ظاهرة الاستعمار الجديد, ومحاولة الولايات المتحدة مدّ سيطرتها ونفوذها على أكبر مساحة من العالم, بوساطة الأحلاف والتكتلات العسكرية والاقتصادية.*
*ولقد نحت مجموعة كبيرة من الدول نحو الاستقلال عن هذه الأحلاف والتكتلات, مبتعدة عن الحرب الباردة ومشكلاتها, وقد أدى الصراع السياسي بين العالم الرأسمالي والدول التي تريد أن تكون تنميتها مستقلة في إِطار حق تقرير مصيرها واختيار سياساتها الاقتصادية والاجتماعية, إِلى لجوء العالم الرأسمالي إِلى إِجراءات مختلفة كان في جملة ما نجم عنها معاناة هذه الدول من مشكلات سياسية واقتصادية. ومن هنا انطلقت تهمة «الإِرهاب الدولي» لتلصق بهذه الدول الخارجة على إِرادة الدول الرأسمالية. وبحركات التحرير الوطني التي تناضل لاستقلال بلدانها والتخلص من الاحتلال والعنصرية والاستعمار الاستيطاني.*
*ومن هنا جاء هذا الخلط المقصود بين الإِرهاب الدولي وحق تقرير المصير للشعوب أو الكفاح المسلح من أجل التحرر الوطني وهو خلط عملت أجهزة الثقافة والإِعلام الأوربية والأمريكية على تثبيته وتعميقه وتعقيده.*
*ويرتبط الإِرهاب الدولي, بوجه عام, بأزمة بنيويّة في النظام العالمي, وبوجه خاص بالغرب الذي يعاني خللاً منهجياً أساسيّاً انعكس على النظام العالمي, وكوّن الأساس في خلق دائرة العنف التي ولدت الإِرهاب.*
*وهذه الأزمة البنيوية هي أزمة رؤية حضارية في أساسها. فقد وضع الغرب لنفسه مقاييس لا يعترف بها لغيره. ويريد فرضها على النظام العالمي. فمقاومة النازيّة مشروعة بكل الأساليب, وفيها الكفاح المسلح, أمّا مقاومة الاستعمار والاحتلال والاستعمار الجديد والعنصرية والصهيونية فهي غير مشروعة, ولذا فهي إِرهاب في نظر تلك الرؤية الغربية.*
*وللإِرهاب الدولي أسباب تكمن في أساس نشوئه. وهي كثيرة ومتنوعة, ويمكن تصنيفها في فئتين: أسباب ذات طبيعة سياسية, وأسباب ذات طبيعة اقتصادية واجتماعية.*
*أما الأسباب ذات الطبيعة السياسية فهي الاستعمار والاستعمار الجديد والحفاظ على السيطرة الاستعمارية, والعنصرية والتمييز العنصري والفصل العنصري والصهيونية, والعدوان. واستخدام القوة لانتهاك الاستقلال السياسي للدول أو سيادتها أو سلامتها الإِقليمية, واحتلال أراض أجنبية أو السيطرة عليها أو على شعوبها, والتدخل في الشؤون الداخلية للدول الأخرى, والإِرهاب واسع النطاق ضد الشعوب, بهدف فرض السيطرة عليها وما ينجم عن ذلك من خروج الأهالي من ديارهم, وسياسة التوسع والهيمنة.*
*ـ وأما الأسباب ذات الطبيعة الاقتصادية والاجتماعية فهي: استمرار النظام الاقتصادي الدولي الجائر وغير المنصف, والاستغلال الأجنبي لموارد البلد الطبيعية, وقيام دولة أجنبية بالتدمير المنظم للهياكل البشرية أو السياسية والاقتصادية أو الاجتماعية لبلد آخر. وعرقلة التنمية المستقلة للبلدان النامية, والظلم الاجتماعي والاستغلال السياسي والاجتماعي والاقتصادي, وانتهاك حقوق الإِنسان وحرياته الأساسية, والحبس الجماعي, والتعذيب, والانتقام وعدم المساواة, والتهجير الإِجباري. والطرد الجماعي. والنزع من الوطن والاستعباد والقهر.*
*ومن الجدير بالذكر أن لجنة الأمم المتحدة المعنية بالإِرهاب الدولي رفضت, بأكثرية أعضائها, الحجة القائلة: إِن من المهم اتخاذ تدابير عاجلة ضد الإِرهاب الدولي من دون محاولة القضاء على أسبابه, ذلك أن دراسة الأسباب تلقي مزيداً من الضوء على المسألة برمتها. إِذ توجه الأنظار إِلى أوضاع معينة تتولد فيها الأسباب ومن ثم الأعمال العنيفة, كما أن، دراسة الأسباب تساعد كثيراً على توضيح مفهوم الإِرهاب الدولي ومحاولة تعريفه.*
*ويكاد الأمين العام للأمم المتحدة يكرر في كل عام منذ 1972, القول: إِن أعمال الإِرهاب ومظاهره قد انتشرت في جميع أنحاء العالم تقريباً, وتصعب, أحياناً, مواجهتها لأنها تنطوي على أعمال يائسة من أشخاص يائسين, يرغبون في انتهاك القانون الوطني أو الدولي, مجازفين بأرواحهم, ويتمثل الجانب المفجع من هذه المشكلة في تزايد فقد أرواح بريئة من المدنيين.*
*فقد شهد العالم 415 حادثة إِرهابية دولية في عام 1973, انخفضت إِلى 405 في عام 1975, ونال أوربة في عام 1974 نحو 45٪ من الحوادث الإِرهابية. وكانت أمريكة اللاتينية مسرحاً لـ 19.8٪ من الحوادث, والشرق الأوسط مسرحاً لـ 17.2٪.*
*وفي عام 1975 أصاب الإِرهابيون نجاحاً كاملاً في 39.3٪ من عملياتهم, ونجاحاً جزئياً في 13.4٪ وأخفقوا في 20.9٪ وبقيت نسبة 26.4٪ من دون معلومات عنها. وأدت عمليات 1975 إِلى مقتل 639 شخصاً, وجرح 833 آخرين, وخطف 125 شخصاً, وحجز 1040 آخرين. في حين كان عدد القتلى 349 شخصاً في عام 1985.*
*وأسهمت 64 جماعة إِرهابية دولية في عمليات عام 1975, أي بزيادة نحو 20 جماعة على تلك التي شاركت في عمليات عام 1974. غير أن نحو 50٪ من العمليات نفذت على أيدي نحو 13 جماعة إِرهابية.*
*وفي عام 1986 وقعت نحو 800 حادثة إِرهاب دولي, فيما يزيد على 80 دولة, أدت إِلى وقوع نحو 2000 إِصابة. في حين كان مجموع حوادث الإِرهاب الدولي في العام 1984 نحو 700 وفي عام 1983 نحو 500 وبلغ مجموع الضحايا 2093 من القتلى و4349 من الجرحى في مدة خمس سنوات (1979-1983).*
*وقد أحصت وكالة المخابرات المركزية الأمريكية الأعمال الإِرهابية الدولية التي وقعت بين العامين 1965و1976 (أي في مدة 9 سنوات) فبلغت 1154 حادثة, منها 451 في أوربة الغربية (أي نحو 40٪) أما الأعمال الإِرهابية الوطنية (أي التي يقوم بها مواطنون من الدولة نفسها) فقد بلغت في إِيطالية 750 حادثة في العام 1976 و1300 في عام 1977 و3000 في العام 1978.*
*وتستدل أجهزة الأمن في الدول الأوربية على وجود منظمات إِرهابية دولية فوق أراضيها, بعدة مؤشرات, منها سرقة 75 قنبلة من قاعدة أمريكية في ألمانية الاتحادية, في 26/6/1972. وقد سرقتها عصابة «بادر - ماينهوف» (فصيل الجيش الأحمر). وثبت, بعد ذلك أن ثلاثاً من هذه القنابل ألقتها زمرة من «الجيش الأحمر» الياباني على السفارة الفرنسية في لاهاي يوم 13/9/1974. وألقيت قنابل أخرى, من النوع نفسه أمام مكاتب ثلاث صحف في باريس, في شهر آب 1974. ويبدو أن بقية القنابل أعطيت إِلى جيش التحرير في إِيرلندة.*
*أشكاله ووسائله*
*يمكن القول إِن فلسفة الإِرهاب واحدة في جميع الحالات. فهي تهدف إِلى إِنهاك أو تعويق أو قتل أو تدمير المؤسسة التي يعتقد الإِرهابي أنّها هي العدو. غير أن الأسباب المؤدية إِلى استخدام العنف في بلوغ الهدف يختلف بعضها عن بعض, اختلافاً يؤدي إِلى نشوء أكثر من شكل من الإِرهاب. وإِذا طرحت جانباً الأفعال التي يرتكبها أصحابها بهدف الانتقام الشخصي أو بدوافع إِجرامية, فيمكن تصنيف أشكال الإِرهاب في ثلاث فئات.*
*وقبل تعريف هذه الفئات, لابدّ من الإِشارة إِلى ملاحظتين يجب الانطلاق منهما في النظر إِلى تلك الفئات, وتعدّ الملاحظتان جزءاً لا يتجزأ من إِدراك فكرة جعل أعمال الإِرهاب في فئات, ومن فهم معنى الإِرهاب بوصفه عملاً مرفوضاً ومداناً وغير إِنساني, وفهم معنى النضال من أجل الحق والعدالة, بصفته عملاً مقبولاً ومصوناً بالقانون الدولي.*
*والملاحظة الأولى هي أن أي عمل عنفي هو نسبي. ففي حين ترى الجماعة الأخرى أنه إِرهاب. والحكم الفصل هو القانون الدولي وما استنّه المجتمع الدولي من مبادئ وقواعد قانونية ولو ظلت نظرية.*
*أما الملاحظة الثانية في أن إِطلاق مصطلح «الإِرهاب الدولي» على أعمال النضال في سبيل التحرر من الاستعمار والاحتلال والسيطرة والعنصرية والصهيونية والظلم الاجتماعي,هو تعميم غير عادل من وجهة نظر القانون الدولي وما أقرته الأمم المتحدة من حقوق ثابتة للشعوب, ومن هذه الحقوق حق تقرير المصير والاستقلال.*
*يمكن تصنيف الإِرهاب في ثلاث فئات رئيسة على الوجه التالي:*
*ـ إِرهاب ضدّ نظام قائم, بهدف الإِطاحة به, واستبدال نظام آخر به, وإِرهاب مضادّ يقوم به النظام ضد أعدائه ولو عبر حدود دولته.*
*ـ إِرهاب تلجأ إِليه ثورات بعد وصولها إِلى السلطة بغية تصفية آثار العهد السابق.*
*ـ إِرهاب قد تمارسه بعض منظمات التحرير الوطني, عند عجزها عن شنّ حرب تحرير واسعة النطاق, أو عند مواجهة قوة مسلحة أقوى منها بكثير, أو من أجل نشر القلق والفزع بين قوات الاحتلال. وهذا الشكل من «الإِرهاب» نضال مشروع يدرجه أعداؤه, بطلاناً, تحت مصطلح «الإِرهاب الدولي».*
*واستناداً إِلى أن العمليات الإِرهابية قد تؤدي إِلى قتل أناس قد يكونوا أبرياء, وتثير مشاعر الناس وخوفهم,تتذرع الدول المعادية للتحرر الوطني وحق تقرير المصير للشعوب بمبدأ الدفاع عن النفس, أو تصنّف عملياتها المضادّة تحت مصطلح «الإِرهاب ضد الإِرهاب» أو «الإِرهاب الأبيض».*
*وللإِرهاب الدولي وسائل كثيرة يستخدمها, منها: الاغتيال, وأخذ الرهائن, وخطف الطائرات ونسفها, وخطف السفن, وإِلقاء القنابل.*
*وتستخدم وسيلة الاغتيال, في حالات ضدّ القادة والمسؤولين من العدو. وقد يكون لها أثر بعيد ومهم, مثل ما جرى في عام 1914, حينما كان اغتيال ولي عهد النمسة وزوجته, في سرايفو, أحد الأسباب المباشرة لنشوب الحرب العالمية الأولى, التي أودت بحياة أكثر من عشرة ملايين إِنسان.*
*ويهدف احتجاز الرهائن إِلى المساومة عليها, أو توظيف الخطر المحدق بحياتهم في تحسين الموقع التفاوضي للخاطفين. ومفهوم الرهائن يشمل غير العسكريين وغير المقاتلين والذين لا يحملون السلاح.*
*والغرض من خطف الطائرات والسفن هو المساومة لتحقيق أهداف يحددّها الخاطفون ويسامون عليها, وقد توسع استخدام هذه الوسيلة. ففي حين لم تقع في عام 1950 سوى ثلاث حوادث فقط, شهد العالم في العقدين من 1951 إِلى 1970 و164 حادثة خطف, أي بمعدل 2.8 حادثة في العام الواحد. أمّا خطف السفن فنسبته أقل من ذلك بكثير, إِذ لم تقع في الثمانينات سوى حادثة واحدة.*
*يضاف إِلى ذلك, أن حرب العصابات وحرب التحرير الشعبية موئلان مهمان لاستخدام وسائل الإِرهاب المختلفة, ولاسيما للرد على الأعداء الذين يلجؤون إِلى استخدام جميع وسائل الإِرهاب المتاحة لهم.*
*ثمة وسيلة أخرى, لم تستخدم بعد, ولكنها دخلت حيز الاهتمام. وهي وسيلة السلاح النووي. ويذهب ريتشارد فولك إِلى أن لجوء الرئيس ترومان لإِلقاء القنبلة الذرية الأولى على هيروشيما في 6/8/1945 كان أول مظهر من مظاهر الإِرهاب النووي لأن القصد من القنبلة لم يكن سكان هيروشيما بل حكام طوكيو بأن أمامهم خيار الاستسلام أو الموت بالذرة. ويشير تقرير أعدته «الوحدة الدولية الخاصة لمعالجة الإِرهاب النووي» (واشنطن 1987), التي تضم خبراء من أمريكة وأوربة واليابان إِلى احتمال حيازة «مجموعات إِرهابية» سلاحاً نووياً, لاستخدامه في بلوغ أغراضها. وقال التقرير إِن وسائل هذا النوع من الإِرهاب - الإِرهاب النووي - كثيرة, منها: سرقة القنابل النووية الجاهزة للاستخدام, وسرقة المواد النووية وصنع سلاح نووي بدائي, وتخريب المفاعلات والمواقع النووية, والسيطرة على المفاعلات والمواقع النووية والمساومة عليها, واستخدام التهديد النووي المزيف.*
*ويرى التقرير أن أية وسيلة من هذه الوسائل هي «إِرهاب نووي» يخشى وقوعه, ويهدد المجتمعات الغربية ويبتزها.وإِضافة إِلى ذلك, يؤدي وقوع السلاح النووي في أيدي جماعة إِرهابية إِلى تقويض مبدأ الردع الذي حال, حتى اليوم, دون وقوع حرب نوويّة بين القوى النوويّة في العالم, وعلى هذا فإِن مشكلة «الإِرهاب النووي» تبدو أخطر أنواع انتشار الأسلحة النووية, ولاسيما أن الأسلحة النووية ومفاعلاتها ومؤسساتها ومخازنها موجودة في مناطق عمل الجماعة الإِرهابية الرئيسية. ويستند التقرير في رأيه هذا إِلى وقوع 551 حادثة هجوم أو «تظاهر عنيف ضدّ المواقع النووية المدنية في أوربة والولايات المتحدة في العقدين الماضيين» (1966-1985).*
*يضاف إِلى هذا, أن الخيار النووي - في رأي التقرير - ليس الخيار الوحيد المتوافر للجماعات الإِرهابيّة في مجال أسلحة التدمير الشامل. فهناك أسلحة كيمياويّة وبيولوجية (جرثوميّة) كثيرة. واحتمال حصول الجماعات الإِرهابية على بعضها أقل صعوبة من الحصول على السلاح النووي.*
*والجدير بالذكر أن الإِرهابيين الصهيونيين هم أوّل من أدخل أسلوب الرسائل والطرود الملغومة, وأسلوب التخريب الاقتصادي, في العمل الإِرهابي. والأدلة على ذلك كثيرة, منها تلك الرسائل التي بعثوا بها إِلى بعض المسؤولين البريطانيين في الثلاثينات واغتيال مسؤولين بريطانيين آخرين حتى خارج فلسطين بسبب موقفهم المعارض للحركة الصهيونية وكذلك نسف خط أنابيب النفط قرب حيفا في صيف 1939. وقد بلغ الأمر بالصهيونية أنها لم تتورع عن أن تستخدم الإِرهاب, بمختلف أشكاله ووسائله, حتى ضدّ اليهود أنفسهم, إِذا ما كان ذلك يساعد على تحقيق أغراضها. وثمّة أمثلة كثيرة على ذلك, منها نسف السفينتين «باتريا - 1940» و«ستروما - 1942» وإِغراقهما بمن عليهما من ركاب يهود (252 على الأولى, و760 على الثانية). ومن ذلك أيضاً ما أثبتته الوثائق والمعلومات بشأن تعاون الصهيونية مع النازية قبل الحرب العالمية الثانية وفي أثنائها, من أجل إِجبار اليهود الألمان على الهجرة إِلى فلسطين. فكان اضطهاد النازية لليهود الوسيلة التي اتفق عليها الطرفان من أجل بلوغ ذلك الهدف, وإِلقاء القنابل على البيَع والأمكنة التي يتجمع فيها اليهود في بغداد وفي بعض مدن المغرب العربي, في الخمسينات, وتكررت هذه العمليات في عدّة مدن أوربيّة, للغرض نفسه.*

----------

